# Found something weird on mouse.



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

It almost looks like a pustule. It's not scabbed or red, just raised and a bit of fur is missing around it. Any ideas as to what it is? Sorry about the awkward way I'm holding her, couldn't get a picture otherwise.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... g.html?o=0


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

From the photo you posted, it looks very similar to another photo I've seen recently where the consensus was warts.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh wow. I'd never have thought of that. She's an elderly mouse, a year in February so maybe that's why it popped up. Is there anything I can do about it or should leaving it alone be fine?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, it's a wart.  uncommon, but nothing to be worried about. Don't do anything about, just keep an eye on it. It's harmless, but if something happens to it (i.e. she accidentally scratches a hole in it), it might get infected.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, great, thank you. I'll watch her.


----------

